# (MS) Lean Mac son for stud



## Paulshrly (Jan 30, 2013)

Hrch Born to Run II MH QAA

Yellow factored. OFA excellent. Eic and CNM clear. Live cover $500. Frozen Semen $750. 

Pedigree speaks for itself. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=18365

Boss has derby points, is qualified all age, and has an open 4th. 

Paul Shirley
662-380-3344


----------

